# i just got my smoker today



## smokingbobv (Jan 17, 2012)

What should i smoke


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2012)

Bob - glad to have you here. I would start with some chicken or a pork butt. Both are very forgiving. Here are a couple of links for you

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Chicken

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=POrk+butt


----------



## sprky (Jan 17, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

For a first smoke I suggest either chicken or Pork butt. Both are fairly simple and pork butt is very forgiving


----------



## rdknb (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to SMF and I agree with above chicken or pulled pork


----------



## venture (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

I am a believer in a pork butt.  It will test your patience while being a very forgiving piece of meat if you leave it on a bit too long. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!

Beer can chicken is easy & cheap.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 18, 2012)

pork candy, that first smoke is hard to wait for, go with something quick.


----------



## smokedinstl (Jan 18, 2012)

and Happy Smokin!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. Anything  You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 18, 2012)

Yardbird, always start with yardbird...cheap, easy, versitile and can be done in infinate ways , just sayin'...


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome aboard and congrads on the new unit. You are at the right place to learn all you want from an awesome group of folks. The forum is smoken hot if you know what I mean. "UP IN SMOKE" from Texas


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to SMF its nice to have ya... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## papa g (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Chicken is something you can turn fast and impress your family with..but be sure to season your smoker before you use it.

have fun on the site.

g


----------



## big andy a (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF party!

Curt.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard.  Go with chicken: fast, easy, and good eats.


----------

